# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra e muhabetit

## Uarda-1

Duke qene se filluam te flasim une dhe homeri ne temat e tjera dhe me mendjen qe na shkoi se mund te hame ndonje baned per chit chat mendova qe te hap kete teme per te folur lirshem e pra per te bere pak chit chat ahahaah 
shpresoj mos na i heqin kete teme moderatoret se them se eshte vendi i duhur per mos prish temen meqenese eshte dhe emri i temes i tille 

flisni tere qefo o njeres beni gallate beni nje dore muahbet  jeni te gjithe te mire pritur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Duke qene se filluam te flasim une dhe homeri ne temat e tjera dhe me mendjen qe na shkoi se mund te hame ndonje baned per chit chat mendova qe te hap kete teme per te folur lirshem e pra per te bere pak chit chat ahahaah 
> shpresoj mos na i heqin kete teme moderatoret se them se eshte vendi i duhur per mos prish temen meqenese eshte dhe emri i temes i tille 
> 
> flisni tere qefo o njeres beni gallate beni nje dore muahbet  jeni te gjithe te mire pritur


hahahahaa ooo sa tema chit chat ka qen edhe e kan mshel  :perqeshje:  

ishalla te qendron nja 2 dit se kur te vjen Clay te pershendet me siguri me ndoj vrejtje hahahahahhaahha

----------


## Uarda-1

> hahahahaa ooo sa tema chit chat ka qen edhe e kan mshel  
> 
> ishalla te qendron nja 2 dit se kur te vjen Clay te pershendet me siguri me ndoj vrejtje hahahahahhaahha


ahah ishalla nuk vjen atehere te rije jashte ahah edhe nese vjen ishalla sme jep verrejtje se jam goc e mire engjell mo  :Lulja3:

----------


## Milkway

> ahah ishalla nuk vjen atehere te rije jashte ahah edhe nese vjen ishalla sme jep verrejtje se jam goc e mire engjell mo


engjell me lekur djalli hahahhahahhahahaha 

ehh thuj ishalla ju ka prish pc per do dit se tybe ndryshe prej vorrit qohet e hyn ktu hahahahah 

si kalove mbreme ??

----------


## Uarda-1

> engjell me lekur djalli hahahhahahhahahaha 
> 
> ehh thuj ishalla ju ka prish pc per do dit se tybe ndryshe prej vorrit qohet e hyn ktu hahahahah 
> 
> si kalove mbreme ??


ahaha aman 
mbreme mire vetem ketu ne forumn poastaj ne oren 12 kam fjet gjume tap dhe me kane ngrit ne oren 6 sot  :xx:  sa inat doja te flija dhe pak  :i terbuar:

----------


## Milkway

> ahaha aman 
> mbreme mire vetem ketu ne forumn poastaj ne oren 12 kam fjet gjume tap dhe me kane ngrit ne oren 6 sot  sa inat doja te flija dhe pak


ne 12 ke fjet  :perqeshje:  phaaa po kaq heret moj tek ne thuhet paske ra me fjet me pula hahhahahahahaa

----------


## Uarda-1

> ne 12 ke fjet  phaaa po kaq heret moj tek ne thuhet paske ra me fjet me pula hahhahahahahaa


ahahha nese ju thoni qe kam ren ete fle me pulat ne oren 12 valla po te te them qe ndonjehere shkoj flej qe ne oren 8 gjume haaha ne kete ore me ke jam tuj fjet ahah sbesoj te quhet me pulat  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Milkway

> ahahha nese ju thoni qe kam ren ete fle me pulat ne oren 12 valla po te te them qe ndonjehere shkoj flej qe ne oren 8 gjume haaha ne kete ore me ke jam tuj fjet ahah sbesoj te quhet me pulat


hahahaha jo kjo vlen vetem per te shtunen sepse te dielen pushim ......e per dit tjera vlen tamam ne oren 8 hahhahhahahahaha

----------


## goldian

mire mengjes

----------


## Uarda-1

> hahahaha jo kjo vlen vetem per te shtunen sepse te dielen pushim ......e per dit tjera vlen tamam ne oren 8 hahhahhahahahaha


haahahha aune e kam nej avas per cdo dite ahaha hoj filloj shiu ketej po filluan dhe vetetimat po e mbyll pc do hyj em von po pushoi shiu se skam ca te bej se ndryshe me digjet pc pacimmmmmmmmmmm klm te gjithe 
te fala mi bej bombones ahaha kur te hyj puce nga anan ime te fala dhe homerit  :Lulja3:  klm xhamia

ue ca inati tani qe filloi te punoje mire interneti tani me duhet ta mbyll une ueeeeeee ca inatiiiiiiii  :i terbuar:

----------


## Milkway

Miremengjes goldi 

A mun u  qove ......a pave me fjet hiq ??

----------


## Uarda-1

> mire mengjes


mire se na erdhe  :ngerdheshje:  mire se ju lash ikaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Milkway

> haahahha aune e kam nej avas per cdo dite ahaha hoj filloj shiu ketej po filluan dhe vetetimat po e mbyll pc do hyj em von po pushoi shiu se skam ca te bej se ndryshe me digjet pc pacimmmmmmmmmmm klm te gjithe 
> te fala mi bej bombones ahaha kur te hyj puce nga anan ime te fala dhe homerit  klm xhamia
> 
> ue ca inati tani qe filloi te punoje mire interneti tani me duhet ta mbyll une ueeeeeee ca inatiiiiiiii


hahahahaaa okej te pershendes dhe un ne emer tim dhe te bombones shum ty dhe homerin .

Sa keq qe spo vie ai shi tek ne .......bile mu ndal e me mendu se kshtu spo ka koh as me mendu hahahahah

----------


## Uarda-1

> hahahahaaa okej te pershendes dhe un ne emer tim dhe te bombones shum ty dhe homerin .
> 
> Sa keq qe spo vie ai shi tek ne .......bile mu ndal e me mendu se kshtu spo ka koh as me mendu hahahahah


po per ca e do shiun aman andej apo per te kriju balte ahaha

----------


## Milkway

> po per ca e do shiun aman andej apo per te kriju balte ahaha


me fik pc e me dal me shiku shiun e me mendu hahahahaha


a kaloj a?? a u tute hiq  :perqeshje:

----------


## Uarda-1

> me fik pc e me dal me shiku shiun e me mendu hahahahaha
> 
> 
> a kaloj a?? a u tute hiq


moh nuk po meret vesh behet sikur do bjere sikur jo spo kuptohet fare 
po me acaron dhe pak si shume nga nervat keshtu kjo pune se sme le te ri e qete para pc  :i terbuar:

----------


## Milkway

> moh nuk po meret vesh behet sikur do bjere sikur jo spo kuptohet fare 
> po me acaron dhe pak si shume nga nervat keshtu kjo pune se sme le te ri e qete para pc


po rri se nuk te godet ty vetetima  :perqeshje:

----------


## Uarda-1

> po rri se nuk te godet ty vetetima


mua e di qe sme godet e di po sdua qe te godase pc se me te me gjen belaja pastaj  :xx:

----------


## Milkway

> mua e di qe sme godet e di po sdua qe te godase pc se me te me gjen belaja pastaj


ske faj sepse ketu pa ty nuk rrihet  :perqeshje:  hahah 

a e ke pa bombonen hiq moj sot ????

----------


## Uarda-1

> ske faj sepse ketu pa ty nuk rrihet  hahah 
> 
> a e ke pa bombonen hiq moj sot ????


ahaha vertet nuk rihet pa mua ketu re? aahah flm 
jo se kam pa hic fare kushedi ku ka shkuar ajo sot do jete gjiro  :xx:

----------

